# SSO Token generieren



## Olli123 (2. Apr 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich bin derzeit dabei eine Login-Page zu basteln (reines HTML).
Diese Login-Page ruft dann ein Java Servlet auf, dass einige Attribute vom LDAP-Server Novell edirectory abfragt.
Falls die Zugangsdaten korrekt waren, soll der User (je nach Gruppenzugehörigkeit) auf die für ihn richtige Seite umgeleitet werden.

Für den Zugriff soll auch ein SSO Token erzeugt werden und genau das ist mein Problem.
Kennt jemand von euch eine gute Anleitung dafür, im besten Fall sogar auf deutsch?

Unter Link habe ich nichts passendes gefunden.

Umgebung: Tomcat 5.0 und JDK-1_5_0_12


----------



## maki (2. Apr 2008)

SSO für was?

Für alles was im Tomcat läuft?


----------



## ms (2. Apr 2008)

Such mal nach JAAS + LDAP.

ms


----------

